
One salary experiment at iwantmyname - sideproject
https://iwantmyname.com/blog/culture-at-iwmn-part-one
======
otoburb
I think it's intriguing, and love that they're trying this out. It does seem
to imply the following to make this work, as the blog post didn't delve into
the dynamics:

a) Salary might have to be at least market average, if not above-market-
average, or offer a _very_ compelling reason to the contrary;

b) To provide a means to differentiate experience or equity ownership, perhaps
a bonus or profit sharing could be implemented, which may or may not be
transparent to the entire company;

c) Implies junior staff can't be hired without at least some people feeling
said junior staff are getting a bit of a free ride.

If your team is small, and you can afford to hire great mid/senior talent, I
could see this working and increasing team cohesiveness. I'm not sure how to
handle point (c) above in this structure as the company grows.

